# PC mit Win XP HE übers Netzwerk herunterfahren



## metno (10. April 2005)

Ich möchte meinen PC im Keller übers Netzwerk herunterfahren können. Ich habe schon viele Tools ausprobiert, bei allen muss jedoch das Programm auf dem Remote PC auch laufen. Da ich mich aber zuerst anmelden muss, nützt es nichts, wenn ich das Programm in den Autostart Ordner werfe. Ich möchte auch nicht die automatische Benutzeranmeldung aktivieren. Es sollte jedoch möglich sein, das Programm als Dienst auszuführen, damit es schon auf der Benutzeranmeldeseite läuft, weiss aber nicht wie das funktioniert.

  Kurz: Kann mir jemand ein Programm geben, das funktioniert, wenn es als Dienst ausgeführt wird. Und wie ich das einrichte.

 Auf beiden PC's läuft Windows XP Home


----------



## Gudy (10. April 2005)

HUHU wenn du Adminrechte auf dem PC im keller hast wovon ich ausgehe saug dir das tool AdvanceRemoteInfo, das kann das ohne Probleme und ist wunderbar einfach, obwohl es mehr als 100 Funktionen hat


----------



## metno (10. April 2005)

Gudy hat gesagt.:
			
		

> HUHU wenn du Adminrechte auf dem PC im keller hast


 
 Ich glaube ich habe schon Adminrechte (zumindest mein Beutzerkonto hat). Es steht aber unter Adimn-Rechte Nein. Was könnte das Problem sein?


----------



## Thomas Darimont (10. April 2005)

Hallo!

Mittels shutdown:

```
C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\Tom>shutdown -?
Syntax: shutdown [-l | -s | -r | -a] [-f] [-m \\Computer] [-t xx]
                 [-c "Kommentar"] [-d up:xx:yy]

  Keine Argumente Zeigt diese Meldung an (wie -?).
  -i              Zeigt eine grafische Benutzeroberfläche an (muss die erste
                  Option sein).
  -l              Abmelden (kann nicht mit der Option -m verwendet werden).
  -s              Fährt den Computer herunter.
  -r              Fährt den Computer herunter und startet ihn neu.
  -a              Bricht das Herunterfahren des Systems ab.
  -m \\Computer   Remotecomputer zum Herunterfahren/Neustarten/Abbrechen.
  -t xx           Zeitlimit für das Herunterfahren, in xx Sekunden.
  -c "Kommentar"  Kommentar für das Herunterfahren (maximal 127 Zeichen).
  -f              Erzwingt das Schließen ausgeführter Anwendungen ohne Warnung.
  -d [u][p]:xx:yy Grund (Code) für das Herunterfahren:
                  u = Benutzercode
                  p = Code für geplantes Herunterfahren
                  xx = Hauptgrund (positive ganze Zahl kleiner als 256)
                  yy = Weiterer Grund (positive ganze Zahl kleiner als 65536)
```

Kannst du auch einen anderen Rechner herunterfahren lassen.

Gruß Tom


----------



## metno (10. April 2005)

Das mit den Adminrechten habe ich doch geschafft, der PC lässt sich aber noch immer nicht herunterfahren.

 Auch das mit dem shutdown Befehl war erfolglos. Nach ca. 10 Sekunden erscheint folgende Meldung:


```
C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\Norwin>shutdown -m \\PC_KELLER -s
 Der Netzwerkpfad wurde nicht gefunden.
```


----------



## Gudy (10. April 2005)

so...

shutdown -i

dann geht ein neues fenster auf, da die ip eingeben und dann flupt das


----------



## metno (15. April 2005)

Gudy hat gesagt.:
			
		

> so...
> 
> shutdown -i
> 
> dann geht ein neues fenster auf, da die ip eingeben und dann flupt das


 
 Da kommt bei mir Der Netzwerkpfad wurde nicht gefunden.

 Kennt jemand noch eine weitere Möglichkeit?


----------



## gorim (16. April 2005)

Hallo,

Du kannst auch eine Remotesoftware einsetzen. Z.B. RealVNC. Das nistet sich als Dienst ein und Du steuerst den Keller-PC von Deinem Rechner aus. 


bis dann
gorim


----------



## Gudy (16. April 2005)

gibt es den shutdown befehl nicht unter der Home? weiss das jemand
dann nimm eben doch das remote tool von weiter oben....


----------



## metno (16. April 2005)

gorim hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> Du kannst auch eine Remotesoftware einsetzen. Z.B. RealVNC. Das nistet sich als Dienst ein und Du steuerst den Keller-PC von Deinem Rechner aus.
> 
> ...


 
 Danke, genau sowas habe ich mir vorgestellt. Ich habe aber noch eine Frage zu WOL: 
 Ist es möglich mit einem Befehl in der Eingabeaufforderung, dem PC ein Magic Paket zuzusenden oder ist das nur mit einem Programm wie LanStart möglich?


----------



## gorim (17. April 2005)

metno hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Danke, genau sowas habe ich mir vorgestellt. Ich habe aber noch eine Frage zu WOL:
> Ist es möglich mit einem Befehl in der Eingabeaufforderung, dem PC ein Magic Paket zuzusenden oder ist das nur mit einem Programm wie LanStart möglich?



Eine Befehl für die Konsole kenne ich nicht. Ist LanStart kostenpflichtig? Es gibt auch kostenlose Programme, die ein Magic Paket verschicken. Ich benutzte ein Tool von AMD.

Bei mir hat das einmal wunderbar funktioniert. Nur leider wachte der Rechner ca. alle Stunde von selbst auf. Woran das lag habe ich nie herausgefunden. Vermutlich durch Mechanismen von Windows, die im Hintergrund ablaufen und Broadcasts verschicken.

bis dann
gorim.


----------



## metno (17. April 2005)

gorim hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Eine Befehl für die Konsole kenne ich nicht. Ist LanStart kostenpflichtig? Es gibt auch kostenlose Programme, die ein Magic Paket verschicken. Ich benutzte ein Tool von AMD.
> 
> Bei mir hat das einmal wunderbar funktioniert. Nur leider wachte der Rechner ca. alle Stunde von selbst auf. Woran das lag habe ich nie herausgefunden. Vermutlich durch Mechanismen von Windows, die im Hintergrund ablaufen und Broadcasts verschicken.
> 
> ...


 
 Nein LANStart ist Freeware, ein einfaches Tool ohne Zusatzfunktionen. 
 Das ist ebenfalls mein Problem, dass der PC nach dem heunterfahren mit RealVNC neustartet und erst nach etwa dem 3. Versuch ganz abstellt. 
 Wenn das Tool von AMD funtkioniert, kannst du mir bitte mal den Link dazu schicken?


----------



## gorim (17. April 2005)

Bootet der PC auch neu, wenn man direkt davor sitzt und herunterfährt? Sollte eigentlich kein Unterschied sein.

Sorry, das Teil von AMD habe ich vor Jahren heruntergeladen und in den Hilfetexten ist kein Link angegeben. Ich kanns Dir aber als email schicken, ca 1MB groß.

bis dann
gorim


----------



## metno (17. April 2005)

gorim hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Bootet der PC auch neu, wenn man direkt davor sitzt und herunterfährt? Sollte eigentlich kein Unterschied sein.
> 
> Sorry, das Teil von AMD habe ich vor Jahren heruntergeladen und in den Hilfetexten ist kein Link angegeben. Ich kanns Dir aber als email schicken, ca 1MB groß.
> 
> ...


 
 Nein, wenn ich ihn normal herunterfahre nicht. Ich weiss nicht woran das liegt.
 Um das Tool wäre ich noch froh. Meine E-Mail Adresse habe ich dir als PN zugeschickt.


----------



## LexusTheSecond (18. April 2005)

Gudy hat gesagt.:
			
		

> so...
> 
> shutdown -i
> 
> dann geht ein neues fenster auf, da die ip eingeben und dann flupt das



Hallo.
Das Threat ist zwar schon etwa älter habe aber mal ner Frage dazu.
Ich habe diesen Befehl und den mit -m ausprobiert im Netz.
Bei mir auf den Rechner erscheinen auch keine Fehler aber bei den Rechner der eigentlich heruntergefahren werden soll passier nichts.
Administrationsrechte sind beidseitig vorhanden.
Ein Remoteprogramm möchte ich eingetlich vermeiden zu verwenden.
Danke.


----------



## gorim (19. April 2005)

Benutzt Du XP Home? Bei der scheints anscheinend Probleme mit dem shutdown zu geben, wie weiter oben schon angemerkt.

bis dann
gorim


----------



## LexusTheSecond (19. April 2005)

Ich habe Windows XP Pro.
Habe nochmal mit der IP geschaut, doch die stimmen.


----------

